# How to wire Boston Acoustics SL60 crossovers



## sosimple (Sep 23, 2020)

I am installing some Boston Acoustics SL60 components. Bought as new old stock but the manual was missing.

I haven't worked with this type of crossover setup before. It has a separate crossover with separate input/output for the woofer and tweeter.

I have a 4 channel amp I was going to use. 1 channel front left, 1 channel front right and the other 2 channels for rears.

How do I connect these crossovers and set the jumpers? Out of the box the jumpers were on separate input. Do I switch to single input? Where would I put the input from the amp?

I'm used to just 1 input and woofer/tweeter output on crossovers so not quite sure on how to wire these up. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Bchester6 (Jan 15, 2020)

Wire through the tweeter inputs for traditional method. Separate is for bi-amping. Here's the manual.


----------



## sosimple (Sep 23, 2020)

I couldn't find the manual online anywhere. Thank you!


----------



## Bchester6 (Jan 15, 2020)

Crutchfield always have manuals available even on their discontinued products.


----------



## glockcoma (Dec 22, 2015)

I’ll Piggy back a question if you don’t mind. 
Anyone have an idea of what the crossover 
Point is for the woofer just looking at the components? 
I have a pair of these and was thinking of using 1 as a center channel with a tweeter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bchester6 (Jan 15, 2020)

I've been using BA products for approx 
25 years and the short and long answer is that Boston has always kept these points close to the vest (industry secret) and insist on running their comps with the included passive xover instead of actively. Not saying it cannot be done but they advise against it as per my MANY conversations with their tech support over the years. I have never owned the model in question so I wouldn't be able to comment any further.


----------

